# anyone used the avien x zink decoys this year?



## tw3201 (Dec 29, 2010)

has anyone used these new decoys through out this season? cabelas has got the rrrrreeeeeaaaaaalllllllyyyyyyy cheap right now and was wouldering if any one had any info on them and and if there still holding up now.

thanks tw3201


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I hunted over them one time. Was not impressed. The heads fall off, and the motion stands really don't allow the to turn. They look really nice, but way over priced.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, they've been out for alot less than a season now and Cabela's ALREADY has them in the bargain cave. What's that tell you?


----------



## Auzymoto (Apr 20, 2011)

If you are one bit handy, glue the heads and bend the stand to find the center of gravity and they work fine! For the price they are asking at cabelas they aren't a bad decoy! I think if Fred came up with a upgraded decoy next year he'll have a good product! This is coming from a guy who only runs Dakotas!


----------



## BlakeHelmick (Oct 13, 2010)

Hunted over them a few times this year, and WOW they look nice. We used 10 dozen of them, and never bagged, or really even treated them any different than bigfoots.. Just piled them the the trailer and left. The heads only fall off if you do not put them on right. Obviously your going to have heads come off of every decoy, i feel it is no different with Avians. Hunted over all brands this year, and all had heads come off. They will only get better. They are second to DSD in realism IMO. Not jumping on the bandwagon yet, but will definitely consider buying a few dozen. A lot of people just haven't given them a chance yet.


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

I see Cabelas has them on sale for 119. They are too expensive in the first place. Look nice though.

DZ


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Just took a dozen back. Too many documented problems to bother with. There are 5 troubleshooting videos on the zink website to deal with all the probs.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought some when they went on sale. I dont see the heads falling off if your using the pvc glue as your suppose to. I matched some of these up to ghg ffd's and they make the ffd's look like junk. Motion system is going to need some work but i dont see anything wrong with them. I have not used them in the field yet though.


----------



## Wreckin Ball (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought some from Cabelas they look super nice. Although one of heads didn't fit but Cabelas are pretty decent to work with, so they are sending out the correct head fitting.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

BlakeHelmick said:


> Hunted over them a few times this year, and WOW they look nice. We used 10 dozen of them, and never bagged, or really even treated them any different than bigfoots.. Just piled them the the trailer and left. The heads only fall off if you do not put them on right. Obviously your going to have heads come off of every decoy, i feel it is no different with Avians. Hunted over all brands this year, and all had heads come off. They will only get better. They are second to DSD in realism IMO. Not jumping on the bandwagon yet, but will definitely consider buying a few dozen. A lot of people just haven't given them a chance yet.


dakota lesser = 1 piece decoy = heads don't fall off = awesome


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Buck25 said:


> BlakeHelmick said:
> 
> 
> > Hunted over them a few times this year, and WOW they look nice. We used 10 dozen of them, and never bagged, or really even treated them any different than bigfoots.. Just piled them the the trailer and left. The heads only fall off if you do not put them on right. Obviously your going to have heads come off of every decoy, i feel it is no different with Avians. Hunted over all brands this year, and all had heads come off. They will only get better. They are second to DSD in realism IMO. Not jumping on the bandwagon yet, but will definitely consider buying a few dozen. A lot of people just haven't given them a chance yet.
> ...


Roger that and that's why I use DD lessers. :thumb:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Just hunted yesterday with a buddy that bought a dozen he had to sheet rock screw the heads on to keep them from falling off also when the wind blew they turned to one point then tipped over. Must be the offset center of gravity thing. One other thing two were dented in out of the box he tried a heat gun but no luck.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

pics of avain x vs Dakota lesser XFD









By clint_hay at 2012-01-02









By clint_hay at 2012-01-02









By clint_hay at 2012-01-02









By clint_hay at 2012-01-02


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

So which one do you like better, Zink or the Dakota Lessers XFD? The DD's look a little darker and they have less feather detail, but I think I prefer their looks to the zinks's and I know DD's will hold up.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

DD hands down....yes DD doesnt have the detail like the avian. if a honker can really see the feather detail on an avian, he should have been dead 10 yards ago. yes avain IS a good looking decoy! but the motion system needs work. i love the one piece of the DD. and the XFD's come with a bag. FF avians do not. plus there seems to be alot of intital work to get them up in running....again, the avians are a good looking decoy, but DD is the most practical and user friendly IMO


----------



## cut_em2324 (Jan 12, 2012)

I currently hunt with 10 dozen fully flocked Avian X's and have been quite impressed with them....sure they could use a few improvements here and there I agree but I sure approve....Ive pvc glued all the heads to the bodies and have great results with these deeks...ive had way more birds finish to these in a spread and ive hunted over dd,ghgs,fa and a few more. :thumb:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

cut_em2324 said:


> I currently hunt with 10 dozen fully flocked Avian X's and have been quite impressed with them....sure they could use a few improvements here and there I agree but I sure approve....Ive pvc glued all the heads to the bodies and have great results with these deeks...ive had way more birds finish to these in a spread and ive hunted over dd,ghgs,fa and a few more. :thumb:


To each their own. I personally don't want to glue the heads down on every decoy I buy. That's just a pain in the a$$ especially for what they cost.


----------



## cut_em2324 (Jan 12, 2012)

I understand completely and your right hence the could use some improvements...but of all the deeks ive used all of them have pros and cons about them. hopefully they will come out with a better improved line of decoys this year.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

cut_em2324 said:


> I understand completely and your right hence the could use some improvements...but of all the deeks ive used all of them have pros and cons about them. hopefully they will come out with a better improved line of decoys this year.


Very true it's just you would think Zinks would test them out a little more. But hey you have to start somewhere. I am sure they will be improved greatly by next season. I don't use only one brand of decoy, but I do like the DD lessers for one piece design and toughness. I also have FFD elites, and Sillosocks.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice deeks, but I am staying with a mix of ffd's and FA flocked lessers. Heads falling off? Glue? Sometimes I need to remove the heads for storage/transport issues. I personally love the FA lessers, but they need the Avery motion system. Avian X? I think they hurt their own market by introducing them at way to high a price, especially during hard economic times. I will be watching future developments.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

im a DD guy but i bought 2 dozen this year to test out, i hunted pretty much just by meself the whole year except for the early season, the glueing is bull **** out of the 24 i bought, 17 of the heads did not seat right on the neck post theres a large cap inbetween the body and the neck, yeah the heads arn't falling off but i wouldn't say thats quality and for 280 per six they should be a quality decoy. I sent pics to zink and the best he can do is send me heads......great service...not, how would u remove the heads that are pvc glued on without spending alot of time or possibly ruining the decoy?? i think the design needs to be reconsidered and fixed thats my 2 cents,

thank god i bought an extra 2 year warranty thru cabelas :beer:


----------

